# Azza Supplement Review!



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2012)

... Give us a rundown on the magic of beta alanine, or how jacked toco-8  will get you ... In 4 weeks!

Post em up goddamit!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 1, 2012)

I would like to see some supplement reviews as well. I need to know which placebo to abuse next.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jan 1, 2012)

I took 3 amino acid pills and had to go to the hospital I was so jacked and pumped they told me to calm down.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 1, 2012)

This stuff is insane!!!

I got so pumped and ripped they kicked me out of my gym for aggresivness...

All my lifts went up by 20lb over night...

It is also very reasonably priced...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2012)

azza  + bbing site + azza supplement reviews = very funny retardation


----------



## ExLe (Jan 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> azza + bbing site + azza supplement reviews = very funny retardation


 









YouTube Video


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 1, 2012)

Before---------------------------------------------- After





On a side note: Is this supp, just a placebo?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ... Give us a rundown on the magic of beta alanine, or how jacked toco-8 will get you ... In 4 weeks!
> 
> Post em up goddamit!


 






You really think it???s funny don???t you? You do realize it was the toco-8 that made you put on 10lbs of muscle during your tren cycle and not tren?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2012)

"andromass" lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2012)

ExLe said:


> This stuff is insane!!!
> 
> I got so pumped and ripped they kicked me out of my gym for aggresivness...
> 
> ...


 whats in it?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> "andromass" lol


 





YouTube Video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2012)

rip macho man


----------



## ExLe (Jan 1, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> whats in it?


 
A bunch of substances and premium fillers that will surley be banned in no time...

Stock up...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 1, 2012)

ExLe said:


> This stuff is insane!!!
> 
> I got so pumped and ripped they kicked me out of my gym for aggresivness...
> 
> ...



50.00 label, 2.00 product


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe you Jews are missing the point ... Azza DOES supplement reviews for other websites ... I want to see them!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2012)

My most fav supp pic off all time!


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 1, 2012)

Are you guys that stupid you need advice from me for supplementation?

You should all know the basics, i am not hear to educate anyone for what supplements to take, you are 2 hurtful and critical of anything i say……you want supplement advice then play nice or EAT A DICK!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2012)

post workout drink....azza...bwhahahahahaaa


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Maybe you Jews are missing the point ... Azza DOES supplement reviews for other websites ... I want to see them!



Bwahahaha


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 1, 2012)

secdrl said:


> 50.00 label, 2.00 product


 

But a very effective $2 product...

Stack it with...






And become an Anabolic freak...







Caution...

Anabeta is for the serious athlete only...

Women should use caution or avoid Anabeta all together unless you want the Serena Williams look and a little pecker...

Then knock yourself out...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you are 2 hurtful and critical of anything i say……you want supplement advice then play nice or EAT A DICK!!!



I respectfully request a link to said supplement reviews, and promise I won't hurt your feelings


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 2, 2012)

Look Captn, you are in OZ right? Check out some sites that are OZ based……..i have a feeling you are setting me up, i am not engaging in free for alls this year with any of the regular members, time to get back some respect………and get back to my roots…..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Look Captn, you are in OZ right? Check out some sites that are OZ based??????..i have a feeling you are setting me up, i am not engaging in free for alls this year with any of the regular members, time to get back some respect?????????and get back to my roots???..


 
I can assure you I am not setting you up. I just want to see the content & qualilty of you supplement reviews . . . as the Moderator of Anything Goes, I demand it!


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 2, 2012)

Supplement Review

Try this link, now that is the start from few years ago and it gets better from there. I have never paid for supplements…...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

15 years training


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2012)

Fair reviews. 

What do you think of beta alanine?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 2, 2012)

It wont pack size on you, i think of it as a pumping tool only, also the tolerance you will build to the product will nullify the effects. Allows more blood flow….i look at the other ingredients to make sure that minimal fillers are being used. I still class Isatori Morph tabs as the best i have ever had. I have also had 3 scoops of Jack3d as an experiment and its not all that good…..


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 2, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> It wont pack size on you, i think of it as a *pumping tool* only, also the tolerance you will build to the product will nullify the effects. Allows more blood flow???.i look at the other ingredients to make sure that minimal fillers are being used. I still class Isatori Morph tabs as the best i have ever had. I have also had 3 scoops of Jack3d as an experiment and its not all that good???..



So....

Tiger pump + beta alanine = huge penis?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 2, 2012)

be kind please i am trying to not use blasphemy anymore for fucks sake…..you do know that porn actors use NO products to increase cock size before a shoot LOL


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 2, 2012)

holy shit, azza is a HERO MEMBER on the other site.


azza's some pre-workout supp review:

Super Charge Xtreme N.O. Fruit Punch. 32 gram serve
Taste 4 STARS
Mixability 5 STARS
Digestability 5 STARS
Pump 3 STARS
Vascular improvement 3 STARS
Increase in workout or intensity 3 STARS
General  comments, after trying various workout drinks in the past this one  actualy tasted good and mixed easily with no gritty sandy bits. I did  not change this workout from my usual one. Had a chest pump and vascular  improvement, had a few veins showing after workout. Will be good to  compare with others in the reviews. This is the bench mark for the  moment.


azza:









now azza, im not ripping on you but I am curious, where the hell do you see veins after a workout?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> holy shit, azza is a HERO MEMBER on the other site.
> 
> 
> azza's some pre-workout supp review:
> ...



His cock silly.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 2, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> His cock silly.




How could I forget about the crucial post workout LHJO?


----------



## ExLe (Jan 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> holy shit, azza is a HERO MEMBER on the other site.
> 
> 
> azza's some pre-workout supp review:
> ...


 



And we took him for granted here...

We were unaware of his elite forum status on other boards...

Bro you do hella look like Jack Black....

Why don't you do cool reviews like that here?...

Maybe you should  Orbit nutrition and ask for some goods and rep for them...

You are a respected member here with supplement review experience and 18 years training with a solid physic to prove it. People know you will give a honest review...

Take a pic of those veins post workout and we will see what supps work the best...

Just saying...


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 2, 2012)

I notice you didn't post before and after pics for your reviews.  Reminds me of Nohes rnm log, do you remember that?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 2, 2012)

ExLe said:


>


 
Monster clit!


----------



## ExLe (Jan 2, 2012)

Would sucking that clit be considered as sucking cock?...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> How could I forget about the crucial post workout LHJO?


 
Send Azza some gears, get him to review that. Conditional to remaining a non-blasphemer.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 2, 2012)

You do not cycle pre/intra/post workout drinks……….the level of retardation here is quite amazing…..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol...azza and knowledge


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Lol...azza and knowledge



when was the last time you had anything constructive to say?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 2, 2012)

Captn i told you this would happen……………..


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 2, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> when was the last time you had anything constructive to say?



"i'll have four number fives and three large cokes...oh, and one small poweraid for the wife"


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 2, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> when was the last time you had anything constructive to say?



Probably the last time he saw his dick without the help of mirrors.....


Shit, that was too easy but I couldn't help myself


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

vibrant said:


> probably the last time he saw his dick without the help of mirrors.....
> 
> 
> Shit, that was too easy but i couldn't help myself



im no asian...i can see it...i just lean some


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im no asian...i can see it...i just lean some


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 2, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


>



How the fuck does someone that fat have that kind of flexibility?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 2, 2012)

^^^^plenty of serious MMA training


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 2, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^plenty of serious MMA training



 oh you did not just go there, you puny 155 pound man. He gonna keel you.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 2, 2012)

^^^^155lb people aren't "men"..


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Probably the last time he saw his dick without the help of mirrors.....
> 
> 
> Shit, that was too easy but I couldn't help myself



What did he say though? I can only guess, oh hello little wiener, haven't seen you in a while!

Wiener says back ???stop sticking me in hairy man caves please"


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> You do not cycle pre/intra/post workout drinks?????????.the level of retardation here is quite amazing???..


 
Actually most recommend you do, especially if they contain simulants in them. 

You start building up resistance after a while and need higher doses. This is especially true with 1,3-Dimethylamylamine


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 2, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Wiener says back “stop sticking me in hairy man caves please"



KOS proceeds by lifting his stomach flap and giving little chong some air


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Actually most recommend you do, especially if they contain simulants in them.
> 
> You start building up resistance after a while and need higher doses. This is especially true with 1,3-Dimethylamylamine










thecaptn just threw down some supp knowledge on azza


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Actually most recommend you do, especially if they contain simulants in them.
> 
> You start building up resistance after a while and need higher doses. This is especially true with 1,3-Dimethylamylamine



Just dont use them, what do you think Arnold used back in the day NO Xpolde? No, probably had a couple of d-bols??????..

For my pre workout prerequisites i like to have nothing caffeine based. Caffeine is the cheapest filler out there. I also like full disclosure of ingredients, none of this hiding behind proprietary blends. Another thing that should be considered is the high amounts of magnesium, can cause shitty side effect???..LOL


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 2, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Just dont use them, what do you think Arnold used back in the day NO Xpolde? No, probably had a couple of d-bols??????..
> 
> For my pre workout prerequisites i like to have nothing caffeine based. Caffeine is the cheapest filler out there. I also like full disclosure of ingredients, none of this hiding behind proprietary blends. Another thing that should be considered is the high amounts of magnesium, can cause shitty side effect???..LOL


 Intra-anally works best


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Just dont use them, what do you think Arnold used back in the day NO Xpolde? No, probably had a couple of d-bols??????..
> 
> For my pre workout prerequisites i like to have nothing caffeine based. Caffeine is the cheapest filler out there. I also like full disclosure of ingredients, none of this hiding behind proprietary blends. Another thing that should be considered is the high amounts of magnesium, can cause shitty side effect???..LOL


 
Stim-based products are effective. There are plenty of good reasons why you would use them, and there are plenty of products without propriety blends or fillers.

IMO the non-stim products are simply worthless placebos


----------



## ExLe (Jan 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Actually most recommend you do, especially if they contain simulants in them.
> 
> You start building up resistance after a while and need higher doses. This is especially true with 1,3-Dimethylamylamine


 
^^^

This... you become very tolerant to 1,3 very fast...

Like Azza said, I think it's better to not use stims...

Maybe just a good cup of joe or a plain caff pill at 100mg when needed...

It's great when you start a strong stim pre workout, but then once they no longer give you that kick it's a bitch to workout without them... Sets me back a few workouts...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 2, 2012)

Azza, what about Hemo Rage? Any reviews on that? Anyone?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 2, 2012)

^^^^it's like the little brother of jack3d


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^155lb people aren't "men"..



i agree


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Stim-based products are effective. There are plenty of good reasons why you would use them, and there are plenty of products without propriety blends or fillers.
> 
> IMO the non-stim products are simply worthless placebos



I have tried over 70 products, most of the pre workout drinks i have had and many of them were full tubs. I would spread my split over my review to garner whether a product was good on all body parts, most guys just do a chest or arm workout and tell there story??????..

I used myself as a human guinea pig to do these reviews and at the end i was almost fucked up. The artificial colours and constant bomb bardment of the body takes it???s toll, that is why i have had a major break from it. If you calculate some of the products and do as directed (i will name a couple) like Universal, to do there pre/intra/post workout drinks you are tripling up on products you need only once and consuming over 1.5 ltrs of made product. You add in the reviews for the protein as well and its up to 2.5 ltrs of made product, all you get from this is BLOAT and gut ache and the shits but they are happy to market there products this way.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 2, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I have tried over 70 male penises, most of the cumshots ive accumulated i have swallowed and many of them were full tubs. I would spread my ass cheeks over my legs to garner whether a penis was as large as all body parts, most guys just do a chest or arm fisting and tell there story……..
> 
> I used myself as a human guinea pig to suck these cocks and at the end i was almost fucked up. The colours and constant bomb bardment of the penises takes it’s toll, that is why i have had a major break from it. If you calculate some of the penises and do as i did (i will name a couple) like african american, to do there worst to your anus, you are tripling up on semen you need only once and consuming over 1.5 ltrs of man-made product. You add in the reviews for the white cocks as well and its up to 2.5 ltrs of semen, all you get from this is BLOAT and gut ache and the shits but i am happy to do this.



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

ExLe said:


> ^^^
> 
> This... you become very tolerant to 1,3 very fast...
> 
> ...


 
Hence why you cycle them . . . leading back to Azza's comment of not needing to cycle supplements.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 3, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Fixed for accuracy



i thought you were being nice to me, i am not a blasphemer anymore?????????..but i will make a special exception for you????????????

*SUCK MY MUTHAFUCKIN COCK YOU POOJABBING FELCHER*


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^sorry bro. You just made it too easy..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

Thread Complete


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 3, 2012)

Another year another asshole that knows nothing about supplements but reps and steals gear and has never posted a pic of himself in his whole life…………tragic buttplug of an existence


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Another year another asshole that knows nothing about supplements but reps and steals gear and has never posted a pic of himself in his whole life????????????tragic buttplug of an existence


 
I think he knows a reasonable amount about Gears. Just not beta-al or NeoVar, or any of those other crazy wonder-supplements. You know, the shit that gets you really jacked and tanned . . .


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Another year another asshole that knows nothing about supplements but reps and steals gear and has never posted a pic of himself in his whole life…………tragic buttplug of an existence



Yupp....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Another year another asshole that knows nothing about supplements but reps and steals gear and has never posted a pic of himself in his whole life????????????tragic buttplug of an existence



what do you know about anything?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what do you know about anything?



there was this ONE thing i know??????????????????.



*YOU ARE STILL FUCKIN FAT*


Hows that for knowledge?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 3, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Yupp....



you are a shit rep, do your job or resign??????..


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^^^Im a great rep


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 3, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^^Im a great rep



well represent who you are repping for better, i mean i dont even know who you rep for??????..you never mention anything??????..so much for spruiking


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 3, 2012)

Read my sig you moron...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 4, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Read my sig you moron...



i have, tell me about them, sell them to me you pig faced rep


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 4, 2012)

They sell HG pharm grade products for a price that the average joe can afford. He sells no UGL stuff. 
His primo, testoviron, norma test e, parabolan, proviron, etc. will have you smashing PRs in the gym, feeling like a monster, and looking like the freak you've always wanted. 
I'm personally here to help if you have any legit questions about products.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 4, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> They sell HG pharm grade products for a price that the average joe can afford. He sells no UGL stuff.
> His primo, testoviron, norma test e, parabolan, proviron, etc. will have you smashing PRs in the gym, feeling like a monster, and looking like the freak you've always wanted.
> I'm personally here to help if you have any legit questions about products.



Thats better??????.i have no questions as i already know my shit??????..been educating myself for years?????????.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Thats better…….i have no questions as i already know my shit……..been educating myself for years……….



Azza, you're a walking piece of evidence that AAS and supplements dont do shit if you don't train or eat right...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Thats better…….i have no questions as i already know my shit……..been educating myself for years……….



16 years smashing the weights bro?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^^cant you tell?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 4, 2012)

is it possible that azza is simply a gears non responder? Do you think the people of aussie land have been separate for a long enough time to evolve differently, hence the azza & capt'ns gigantor guns?  
ANSWER ME GODDAMMIT!!


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe the fact that inconsistency, low test levels, being a family man on a limited budget has nothing at all to do with it. I have trained for 22 years, but not 22 years straight……..god you guys are deadshits, and i am a hard gainer………..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2012)

You have inspired me Azza


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> there was this ONE thing i know??????????????????.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH...AND YOU ARE STILL SMALL FAT AND WEAK....WHATS YOUR POINT?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YEAH...AND YOU ARE STILL SMALL FAT AND WEAK....WHATS YOUR POINT?



you said i had no knowledge, WTF, reality check, go look in the mirror, you are the fat e-troll asshole still so either my knowledge of fat cunts is good, or i have expert observation skills???...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You have inspired me Azza



dont say i dont give you nothing??????..


----------

